# Looking for some help



## daveadrianna (Dec 29, 2010)

My wife and I will be relocating in March/April to Portugal. We are Canadian but we have Italian/Uk passports. Do we need any other documentation other than our passports to make the move?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

No. But bring as much paperwork with you as possible, the Portuguese love documents.


----------



## daveadrianna (Dec 29, 2010)

silvers said:


> No. But bring as much paperwork with you as possible, the Portuguese love documents.


thanks for that, what other documents might you suggest?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I know this might sound vague, but like I said, bring everything. Tax returns, social documents, medical cards, any documents showing payments in Canuckia. The Portuguese love to see every little detail.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

When you get to Portugal you have 3 months to register yourselves with the Immigration Service, (SEF). There you will need to show your passports or id cards plus you must provide proof of employment or that you can support yourselves financially. And you may need to show you have a place to live. But that you can only do here.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

daveadrianna said:


> My wife and I will be relocating in March/April to Portugal. We are Canadian but we have Italian/Uk passports. Do we need any other documentation other than our passports to make the move?


Holding *EU passports* the going will be easy.

We have never had to show that we had the means to support ourselves however.

Where in Portugal do you plan on moving to? Good luck with the move.


You will f ind some information on moving on these three sites...

Moving to Portugal

Moving to Portugal - Registration Procedures - AngloINFO Lisbon (Portugal)


Moving to Portugal


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

When you register you should be asked what your purpose is to get a resident visa. The three options according to the official rules are: 
- work
- self sufficiency
- student. 

Portal SEF 

You may not need to prove anything but it would be best to bring documentation with you rather than having to scramble for it when you are already here.


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

-mia- said:


> When you register you should be asked what your purpose is to get a resident visa. The three options according to the official rules are:
> - work
> - self sufficiency
> - student.
> ...


Right Mia - enough already. Will you now please stop with the really useful websites and advice. There is only so much space on my hard drive 

Any more useful stuff and I'll just have to buy another one 

Oh, go on then . . .


----------

